# dust collection



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

im sure this has been covered at sometime but here goes anyway.
i am now using 3 shopvacs for my shop. more and more tools are coming with 4 inch ports. how does a dust collector compare with a shopvac? if the dust collector is a lot better, what hp does one need to look at? i may at sometime in the future get one if it is superior to what im using now. thanks for any input!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Levon,

I have had my DC for about 10 years now (JET). Don't know what HP off hand, but the biggest advantage is being able to hook all my machines permanently to it via a circuit of 4" hose.

If I use my table saw, I open that link, the planer, open that link, etc.

It sure beats lugging a shop-vac (I still have 2 for cleanup) every time you want to do something.

I have asthma and would not be without a DC system. The air is much cleaner with it!

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Tom,

thanks for the input. i know nothing about dc's and any information is a help. my shop is so small i still would probably need to move tools around to use it. im trying to get all my tools mobile right now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

"shopvacs" do the job just fine ,, many put in a big vac system and then choke it down to 2" / 2 1/2" the norm at the tool then it's the same as a good shop vac.
If you have a big shop it's nice to have one of the big systems, so you have one point to collect all the dust to...but it's over kill for most home shops...I must say I have one but I just drag the big hose to the tool I need or roll the tool over to the hose/vac system..but most of the time I just drag the hose from the shop vac to the router table...

I have about 50ft of 2 1/2" hose for the shop vac I have,,,some on the big system and some on the shop vac..
I have a Y connection on the big system and I just plug in the 2 1/2" most of the time..
The jointer I have has a 4" port and it's almost a must on that tool to pull the tons of chips out..the planer is almost the same but the port is only 2 1/2" so aging it chokes the 4" down...

But I will say if you read the info on most shop vac's they are very good no rag bag the norm but a good cart.filter in place..


========




levon said:


> im sure this has been covered at sometime but here goes anyway.
> i am now using 3 shopvacs for my shop. more and more tools are coming with 4 inch ports. how does a dust collector compare with a shopvac? if the dust collector is a lot better, what hp does one need to look at? i may at sometime in the future get one if it is superior to what im using now. thanks for any input!


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Levon,
I am also building up my workshop right now. Just today I was looking at a new issue of American Woodworker magazine and saw an advertisement for Oneida Air Systems big shop model DC's (no prices listed) "www.oneida-air.com", and JDS Company shop models (again no prices listed) "www.jdstools.com". They look like really great systems, but my shop will also be on the small side, and space will be at a premium.
However, there is an advertisement from "www.toolmarts.com" displaying a 1 HP Mobile Tabletop unit for $129.99. I went to their website, and there is also a little bit bigger 2 HP portable unit for a little more $$.
I also would like to know if these types of DC's would be any better than a good shop vac. If anyone has an opinion, please chime in.
Thanks,
George


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

that makes me feel better. it would be much later if i bought one anyway. got to get over all the tools i have gotten lately. we have had 2 warm days here,but they say its going to get a little cooler again.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am interested also as I am moving into the basement area. I will post pics soon, I have a lot of work to do and few $$$ to do them so for know I will just run some 20amp 125 volt receptacles, do a little sheet rock in areas that will be more difficult to reach later, and just move in and spread out. Oh yes, I was saying I use a shop vac, but notice the filter is all to quickly clogged with dust. Should I maybe wrap it with some other filter material like an old t shirt for example?? I don't see the bigger pieces being a problem.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Jerry,

If you're using a ShopVac, get the bags instead of trying to keep the filters clean. The collection and filtering will be much better. IMHO, the dumping is also cleaner, the dirt stays in the bag.

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

Here's a little trick I use 

Ask the boss for her old nylons slip one of the legs over the filter, use a tie wire, off the bread wrapper ,, you should get 4ea. pre filters out of one pair of nylons...,then when the can is full pull the filter off with your new prefilter ,slip it off and blow out the filter and it's just like new again...

Just a note,, the board for the hot pans that come out of the oven, pickup some brass tacks, the one they use on leather chairs that stick up about 1/8" to a 1/4" high, drill some holes tap in some tacks and it will not burn the board..  then I'm sure you can put on a coat of poly. to keep it looking neat in the kitchen 


Plus if you pickup one of the 
5 Gallon Dust Collection Cyclone Separator
http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Gallon-Dust-Collection-Cyclone-Separator/G6102

You will not need to clean the vac out all the time and the filter 
You can find the big ones that are the size of 30 gal.trash can, then just slip in a plastic bag and in ten mins.you can dump it quick and easy and fuss no muss 

Two Stage Dust Separator Lid ,note the 4" ports on this one (30 gal. one )
Cyclone Dust Separator Lid, 2 1/2" ports on this one

This dust collector separator increases the efficiency and capacity of standard dust collection systems. 
Designed to fit securely on top of a standard 30-gallon metal trash can, this molded ABS fitting is engineered to use cyclonic action to drop out larger particles from the dust flow. 
The fitting features molded inlets and outlets which can be easily connected to standard systems using 4” flexible hose . You will be amazed at how well it works!! The Dust Collection separator comes in two sizes: 30 gallon can size and 5 gallon size.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/dustacces.htm
==





xplorx4 said:


> I am interested also as I am moving into the basement area. I will post pics soon, I have a lot of work to do and few $$$ to do them so for know I will just run some 20amp 125 volt receptacles, do a little sheet rock in areas that will be more difficult to reach later, and just move in and spread out. Oh yes, I was saying I use a shop vac, but notice the filter is all to quickly clogged with dust. Should I maybe wrap it with some other filter material like an old t shirt for example?? I don't see the bigger pieces being a problem.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

This is the one I have. Been used almost every day for 4 years. No problems. Alot quieter than my shop vacs.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97869

What ever you do if you get a DC, install one of those cyclones made from a 30 gal, trash can. Sure makes emptying the DC less frequent and stops bigger pieces from hitting the DC impeller.

I still use the shop vac on the router table, simply because it's easier in my situation. 

My air cleaner is just a box that houses a used furnace blower and electrostatic filters.
A DC is not the total answer to a dust free shop....but is anything? Still, an air cleaner helps.

Gene


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jointers and planers produce far more dust and debris than other tools, and these require the higher volume and flow rates of dust collectors. Most other tools are serviced just fine by shop vac's. If you need to move your tools often because of a small shop space or storage requirements in a shared space such as a garage that also houses vehicles it is hard to beat a good quality shop vac. If you have the room to leave equipment hooked to a dust collection system it is more convienient. The important thing is to always use dust collection. If you want to protect your motors in either case adding one of the cyclone lids on a bucket or garbage can makes clean up much easier and prevents solids from reaching the fan blades or filters. Having tried one I will always use them in the future.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

levon said:


> im sure this has been covered at sometime but here goes anyway.
> i am now using 3 shopvacs for my shop. more and more tools are coming with 4 inch ports. how does a dust collector compare with a shopvac? if the dust collector is a lot better, what hp does one need to look at? i may at sometime in the future get one if it is superior to what im using now. thanks for any input!


Once you use a Fein or Festool CT you will relegate the shop vacs to general clean up only. They are in a different league and especially for sanding and routing, to good top clean the floor with, IMHO.

For a planer, jointer or drum sander you need at a minimum a 650 CFM, which is the bare minimum. Any 1100 CFM unit will be great. Of course a cyclone 3 HP or 5 HP would be the ultimate.

I still use the Fein and Festool vacs even though I have a central cyclone dust collection unit as for sanding and routing they are fantastic.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Levon, check out the thien cyclone seperator lid, you either build your own or get a cyclone lid from Rockler or Woodcraft and alter it, works like a champ, saves the filter in the shop vac, I have a 1 hp steel city dust collector, not that impressed, getting ready to build a closet on the outside of the shop to put it in and run the hose thru the wall to the table saw.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Levon:
I vacume the dust to another building. I ran piping with a series of gates to a shed behind my garage where I have a cyclone and a large shopvac I'm not sure of the horsepower I'm guessing about 3. I use wood to heat the shop so I do as much as I can to get the dust out of the building. The other advantage is the vacume is loud.
wayne


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I also have the DC as well as the compressor outside my shop. under the leanto. All the noisy stuff I can get outside is a definite benefit. Now if I can keep the grandkids outside......


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

how do you turn the collectors on from the inside when they are outside? just curious?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Just a butt in post, this is what I use 
plus the one in the picture 

http://grizzly.com/products/Remote-Control-110V-75-Range/H2797

====


levon said:


> how do you turn the collectors on from the inside when they are outside? just curious?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj, 
i thought if i ever do get a dc, im might put it outside somehow. is your air compressor outside too? i will have to ge tyou to hand guide me through the pictures when i have some time. just home a few minutes, leaving now to drive for an houur work 15minutes then an hour back, lol


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got one of the little cyclone lids from Harbor Freight. Fits a 5 gal bucket and it makes a WORLD of difference in what ends up in the shop vac. It did however take some creative plumbing to get the hoses adapted. I'm still short one adapter so I can hook up to my planer's dust hood but otherwise it seems a pretty good deal.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=9586


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, trying to connect vacuum hoses to different pieces of equipment can be an exercise in frustration. My main complaint.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Both tools are inside the shop,, at one time I was going to put them outside but just about any tool on the outside of the shop will grown legs and just get up and walk off in time..it's like putting bright red tool box in the back of your truck,,,you can almost hear it say ,,here I am pick me up and take me home with you ...  not to say what the weather can do to a nice tool,,some will say but I have a roof,cover over mine that keeps the mice/spiders,etc happy I'm sure 


==========



levon said:


> hello bobj,
> i thought if i ever do get a dc, im might put it outside somehow. is your air compressor outside too? i will have to ge tyou to hand guide me through the pictures when i have some time. just home a few minutes, leaving now to drive for an houur work 15minutes then an hour back, lol


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

well, i wondered about weather etc, but my main concern was someone stealing the equipment. thanks bobj, for your thoughts on the subject!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Levon,

I have a home built controller, that converts 120VAC to 12VAC and with switches inside at the various machines.

I found the directions some years ago, I believe, in Wood magazine.

There are other methods of controlling the system, i.e; infrared control (clicker) similar in function to your TV clicker, but I knew I would never find a loose controller in the mess of an current project.

I will try to convert my AutoCad drawing to a .JPG file an attach at a later time.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Levon, As promised here is the schematic of my version (of Wood magazine) controller).

If you can't read it and want a hard copy, let me know.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a shop vac for general clean-up, but use a 1.5 hp Jet Dust collector with a cartridge filter on my tools. I find it to be very effective. I also have a Jet air cleaner I leave running most of the time I'm in the shop. Any fine dust that gets past the dust collector gets picked up by the air cleaner in short order. You need to be careful. That fine dust is really bad for you. There's a lot of info available on the Internet on the hazards associated with breathing wood dust, when I read up on it, it was quite an eye opener for me, probably will be for you as well.
Regards,
rstermer


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Levon:
The weather is not a problem for the vacume and you living in Georgia probably not a problem for the compressor. Where I am I can't leave my compressor outside. It gets too cold and freezes. Even in the garage I have to drain after every use or it will freeze up after a couple of days. Sure would be nice to put it out in the shed with the vacume though because its noisy.
Wayne


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Wayne

I have a mate in Georgia , 3 years ago I stop by his shop and I said did you leave you table saw out side and he said no that's just the way it is in GA. I said where did all that moss come from all over the brick side walk, he said I don't know it just pops up all over the place..  he had a shed with some lawn tools in it and looked like a jungle inside of it  it sure was nice and green inside of it ,not to talk about the snakes and spiders,frogs,all over the place...in the shed.. he said most tools on the out side will turn in to a pile of rust in no time here in Georgia 

=====



waynoe said:


> Levon:
> The weather is not a problem for the vacume and you living in Georgia probably not a problem for the compressor. Where I am I can't leave my compressor outside. It gets too cold and freezes. Even in the garage I have to drain after every use or it will freeze up after a couple of days. Sure would be nice to put it out in the shed with the vacume though because its noisy.
> Wayne


----------

